# Eric or Mike



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

I am on day 11 of the tapes and it seems that my symptoms are really acting up. Is this normal?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

PC,you may find that the symptoms may play up a bit, not for everybody, due usually to the fact you are now making steady change and resistance is occuring. This will occur from time to time during the program. however we are all different, so for some this may not happen or it will be to varying degrees.Stick with it it will improve







Best RegardsMike


----------

